# Warm ups



## Master of Blades (Mar 23, 2003)

This is kinda a stem thread from the Do you really need Health and Stamina thread......and is sort of aimed at Instructors. What I want to know is what is IYO the perfect amount of time for a warm up? Or do you just let them warm themselves up? 

In my class we share with the Hapkido so we usually do the hour warm up even though it is not great for Kali. In a Hapkido class where they need the stretching I feel this is fine.....But for say a Wing Chun class I think 1 hour is way too long! 

What do you instructors feel is the right amount of time? :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 23, 2003)

I'd say about 5 - 10 minutes depending upon your art. If you grapple then it should be a little longer. For us kenpo folk not quite as much.


----------



## Yari (Mar 24, 2003)

I'd go for the minimun of 20 min. but really depening on how the clas is and what techniques are to be done later in class.


/Yari


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 24, 2003)

Woah......short warm ups....I thought the least hear would be about 45 mins  Guess thats just for kicking arts and so forth :shrug:


----------



## lvwhitebir (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Woah......short warm ups....I thought the least hear would be about 45 mins  Guess thats just for kicking arts and so forth :shrug: *



I've heard that between 10-20% of your workout should be spent warming-up.

In my school, the classes are about 50 minutes in length and we spend about 15 minutes warming up.

   WhiteBirch


----------

